# Some recent drawings from me.



## Abby (May 11, 2015)

Here are some of my recent drawings, all graphite pencils apart from the song thrush which is coloured pencils and pan pastels. The portrait is English actor Tom Mison playing Ichabod Crane in the tv series version of Sleepyhollow. The shoe was a 1 hour sketch, I was trying out a new super dark pencil a friend sent me from the states, and the graphite bird is a bird of prey called a Merlin.


----------



## TJ1985 (May 11, 2015)

Magnificent work Abby. Your birds are so lifelike. I showed a friend one on your site and he thought it was a black and white photo.  Great stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 11, 2015)

Why does that man so resemble half the characters I imagine for my stories? xD Haha. Awesome job.


----------



## Kyle R (May 11, 2015)

"Mastery, thy name is Abigail Jones!" — William Shakespeare

Abby, your art is inspirational—it reminds me of how a person can accomplish spectacular things with enough dedication, devotion, and powers from the gods. 

Stunning work, as always!


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2015)

Ah thanks to you all  Crowley...haha I have no idea but he does have an interesting face doesn't he! Have you seen the Sleepy Hollow series? It's really silly but strangely compelling!


----------



## Gumby (May 11, 2015)

Just stunning._ 


*slinks away to break all graphite pencils in the house*_


----------



## Abby (May 12, 2015)

Ah thank you Gumby, and don't you dare break your pencils!


----------



## Sonata (May 12, 2015)

Abby your talent is almost unbelievable perfection.  I must check your website to see if you will do private work from photographs.


----------



## Abby (May 12, 2015)

Thank you so much, and yes I do!


----------



## Sonata (May 12, 2015)

I have emailed you with a request.


----------



## escorial (May 14, 2015)

you always seem to capture the spirit of wildlife..like their own personality


----------



## Raleigh (May 15, 2015)

Aw, cute first bird, that one has to be my favorite. And the picture of that guy, is he from Sleeping Hollow? Good job


----------



## Abby (May 18, 2015)

Thanks Escorial, and yes he is Raleigh


----------



## Firemajic (May 18, 2015)

Abby... I love the way you translate what you see into your art... Fabulous of course.. but a true artist for sure to capture the subtle nuances so puuurrrrfectly... Thank you for sharing your stunning artistry!  Peace always... jul


----------



## Abby (May 18, 2015)

Thanks Jul


----------



## TJ Shortt (May 25, 2015)

What an amazing talent! They are truly lovely.


----------



## Abby (May 26, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Foxee (May 26, 2015)

Just showed my daughter your pictures and she really loved them. You've done justice to your subjects.


----------

